# Flounder GoPro videos ...fun fun fun



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Here are some videos I put together. The Go Pro camera is a fun toy to have with lots of potential for almost anything you can think of. 

The video below is the first one I shoot, uncut straight out of the camera. Audio is limited due to the water proof casing, but listen closely and you'll hear some interesting stuff. 





 

The second one is edited with a tune background,was a full moon night and there you can see some editing done with youtube editing tools. First two videos are done with GoPro cams. 





 

The third video is footage from my cell phone. Floundering the Amazon River is been a lotta fun. This was edited with Imovie and yeah we wade all the way down one night to the Amazon from Navarre...:whistling: 

Here is the Story line:

Brazil news, June 2011

At the mouth of the Amazon river, world renown flounder giggers Mike4sight and Fishermon both from Navarre, Florida were in search of Tarzan's favorite fish when attacked by a wild Jaguar. The crew of two were using the one and only soon to be famous Banjovies Series III Nightstick for an HBO documentary sponsored by Choppedliver, master flounder gig fabricator. Mike4sight and Fishermon, members of the gulfcoastfishingconnection.com and the pensacolafishingforum.com survived miraculously the attack by blinding the big cat with the series III lights. "It was amazing scary, even the monkeys and elephants try to warn us" Mike4sight recalls, looking into deep space. 

Wade gigging for flounder is a growing sport among many fisherman around the world. More information about the sport, tournaments and more can be found at the fishing forum cited above.







 


Keep an eye for more _Flounder GoPro videos by Fishermon_ to come in a near future. Thanks for watching :thumbsup:


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Navarre Beach 10/2011


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Great video! Thanks


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

It's amazing how fast they can bury themselves to hide and wait in ambush mode for their food prey.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I really enjoy making these vids as much as i like the sport in general. And for those that have not seen it, here is a movie trailer i put together a while back.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

*floundering vid*


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

*THE SOUND (flounder vid)*

another flounder vid...11/2011

THE SOUND.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Are the lights your using available to the public?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

The Banjovies series III NIghtsticks.....

I know the Navarre tackle shop Broxson Outdoors had them for sale a while back. If they don't, try Sealark (pff forum member) I think he is making them (not same) but heard good things about his as well. Good luck.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Great videos! I havent been floundering since I was a kid growing up on the Texas Coast. Brings back great memories of trailing behind dad watching him stick some flatties!
Dont know why I havent gone since moving here! 28 years ago!


----------

